

Apple-1 Computer Operation Manual and Warranty - 1976 - gatsby
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/Apple/Apple.AppleI.1976.102646518.pdf

======
scottshapiro
It's amazing how similar the graphic on the front cover is to the Kindle
screen saver.

